

Ask HN: Is Twitter selling private email addresses? - joezydeco

Today I got an unsolicited email from peoplebrowsr.com asking me to look at some link they're spamming around.  My twitter account is private.  How did they get this address?<p><i>@handle,<p>To celebrate the opening of our San Francisco Command Center and the 75th Anniversary of The Advertising Research Foundation in New York we commissioned a brief cartoon history of social networking.<p>It's really fun! Thought you might like it.<p>BTW - it's trending on slideshare at the moment.<p>Jodee<p>This email was sent to realname@domain.tld. If you are no longer interested you can unsubscribe instantly.</i>
======
staunch
Very unlikely Twitter, Inc is doing that. Maybe you used your account with a
third-party Twitter app/service?

(This is why I use wildcards for my domain and sign up with
sitename@mydomain.tld)

~~~
joezydeco
I don't recall ever doing this. I use a second twitter account for signups
like that. It's possible, though. How would I know, other than the
"connections" tab that shows me which apps are connecting to my account?

